# Finde Installationsverzeichniss nicht! (Skyrim)



## tomy86 (19. November 2011)

hallo, 

ich finde meinen skyrim order nicht... 

Steam/SteamApps/Skyrim... ja ich weiss, doch dort ist nirgens ein Skyrim ordner drinn...

kann mir jemand helfen?

lg


----------



## LowriderRoxx (19. November 2011)

tomy86 schrieb:


> Steam/SteamApps/Skyrim


Da fehlt eine Ebene:
steam/steamapps/common/skyrim/


----------



## tomy86 (19. November 2011)

ja trozdem immernoch das gleiche


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2011)

Mal anders: was genau ist denn das Problem? Wozu suchst Du den Ordner überhaupt? Läuft das Spiel denn, oder gibt es da Probleme?  


Ansonsten muss der wie beschrieben bei steam/steamapps/common zu finden sein.


----------



## tomy86 (19. November 2011)

nein, ist dort definitiv nicht zu finden unter dem pfad. 
ich suche ihn für die installation von mods..


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2011)

Kann es sein, dass Du Steam ein zweites Mal auf einer anderen Partition installiert hast? Oder dass Du bei Steam den Speicherort für Spiele verändert hast, weil Steam auf C: ist, dort aber kein Platz mehr war?


----------



## tomy86 (19. November 2011)

nein, ich habe nur einen steam ordner, habe nichts gefunden, selbst mit der suchfunktion... habe auch alle ordner anzeigen lassen, weil ich so verzweifelt war/bin.
ich mache nun eine vollständige neuinstallation, vielleicht behebt das mein problem.


----------



## tomy86 (19. November 2011)

hmm auch nichts gebracht ... lol


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2011)

Das Spiel läuft aber problemlos?


Und die Ordner innerhalb von "common" sind auch alphabetisch geordnet? Hast Du die deutsche Version vom Skyrim? Wenn nein: vlt. heißt der Ordner bei ner ausländischen Fassung nicht "Skyrim", sondern "Elder Scrolls Skyrim" oder "The elder Scrolls Skyrim" ?


----------



## tomy86 (19. November 2011)

hmm ja es läuft, hab keinen ordner der so heisst... hab die deutsche fassung... innerhalb des commons ordner sind andere spiele drinn, aber kein skyrim.


----------



## stawacz (19. November 2011)

C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\skyrim  so is der pfad bei mir....


haste vieleicht den program files ordner vergessen?


----------



## chbdiablo (19. November 2011)

Gib doch einfach in der Explorer-Suche mal Skyrim ein.


----------



## tomy86 (20. November 2011)

hab ich alles schon versucht, gibt ihn einfach nicht! 
wers nicht glaubt, kann gerne über teamviewer nachschauen


----------



## tomy86 (20. November 2011)

update:

habe nun das spiel noch mal neu installiert, diesmal ohne cd! steam hab ich auch noch mal neu installiert..
nun ist der ordner dort wo er sein sollte


----------



## Piccolo676 (20. November 2011)

hättest auch schaun können auf welche Datei sich die Desktop-Verknüpfung bezieht. das hätte ich als erstes gemacht.
beim nächsten mal kansnt ja so vorgehen


----------

